# Office View



## bilgerat (Nov 10, 2004)

I WORK AS A MOBILE BOAT TECH AT LAKE LANIER AND THIS WAS MY VIEW FROM "THE OFFICE" YESTERDAY. WHAT A BEAUTIFULL DAY! MADE IT KINDA HARD TO WORK!


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 11, 2004)

The only work I would be able to do is working on the bass!


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 11, 2004)

Now THAT'S what I'd call an office with a view


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Nov 11, 2004)

Great view!!!!

sure beats the concrete jungle view that i have..


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 12, 2004)

Beautiful!

Lake Lanier -- Another thing I miss about living in north Georgia.  I have sure taken my share of largemouths and spotted bass from there!


----------



## pendy (Nov 12, 2004)

*Nice pics*

That water looks very inviting!!


----------

